# Veterans plan protest on D-Day anniversary



## Nemo888 (6 Jun 2012)

Why can't the Legion gets behind things like this? I won't forgive them till they do. Is it going on right now? Can someone at HQ look out the window and take a look.


http://updatednews.ca/2012/06/06/veterans-plan-protest-on-d-day-anniversary/________________________________________________________________________________________

Veterans plan protest on D-Day anniversary

Canadian soldiers and veterans are planning a rally today on Parliament Hill — the 68th anniversary of the D-Day invasion — to mark what they say is the low standard of benefits for veterans of recent wars.

The Canadian Veterans Advocacy group said it wants to honour the soldiers who fought on the beaches of Normandy, France, and began the liberation of Europe from Nazi Germany in the Second World War.

But the group’s head, Michael Blais, also said it wants to draw the public’s attention to how different veterans are treated now.

“We wanted to highlight the significance of D-Day, and highlight the significance of the manner that this nation once treated its veterans and compare against the veterans who are covered against the new veterans charter,” said Blais.
Ombudsman ripped Veterans Affairs

In February, veterans ombudsman Guy Parent said Veterans Affairs Canada’s letters to former soldiers who have been denied disability benefits revealed a pattern of providing information, but no adequate explanation of how the decisions were made.

Master Cpl. Jody Mitic, one recent veteran who has concern about his future benefits, was on patrol with his sniper team in Afghanistan in 2007 when he stepped on a mine, resulting in the loss of his feet.

He said he is worried about coverage just as veterans were after the Second World War.

“They were the generation of soldiers that really put the veteran in the spotlight,” said Mitic.

“It makes sense we would use their memory to make sure future veterans are just as much in the spotlight as in the past.”

In a statement, officials at Veterans Affairs Canada said they place the “highest priority on making sure veterans and their families have the support they need, when they need it and for as long as they need it.”


----------



## dogger1936 (6 Jun 2012)

Well done guys. We asked them to listen....let's get louder until they do.


----------



## Jungle (6 Jun 2012)

I had an uncle who served in WW2; he was not getting much from VAC.
I compare our pay and benefits to what these guys were getting (against cost of living in each era) and we are doing really good.
Also compare their pay and allowances when serving overseas...


----------



## Danjanou (6 Jun 2012)

Nemo888 said:
			
		

> Why can't the Legion gets behind things like this? I won't forgive them till they do. Is it going on right now? Can someone at HQ look out the window and take a look.



But today was euchre and darts day at the branch and we're all really really busy. :


----------



## dogger1936 (6 Jun 2012)

Jungle said:
			
		

> I had an uncle who served in WW2; he was not getting much from VAC.
> I compare our pay and benefits to what these guys were getting (against cost of living in each era) and we are doing really good.
> Also compare their pay and allowances when serving overseas...



Compare it to a person wounded not under the NVC. A person wounded a month before the other is treated very differently and get much less.

 http://www.theglobeandmail.com/commentary/new-veterans-charter-shortchanges-our-disabled-soldiers/article1213169/
http://equitassociety.ca/?page_id=12

A person who lost a leg prior gets a monthly pension. Others wounded after get a lump sum and has to feel like a welfare bum on "earnings loss benefit". Proving they can't work every 18 months.

Not to mention the NVC injured get much less....which isn't right.


----------



## gordjenkins (8 Jun 2012)

The Royal Canadian Legion now is 80 % civilian - and the remaining 20 % are mostly  WW2 and Korean War vets- the traditional veterans.Why should they protest - they are covered in no small part due to efforts of the Legion.

The ones protesting are the post Korean to present day veteran or serving member of CF. Why ? 

They are protesting the New Veterans Charter under which all Post Korean vets come under  - What does that mean.?

There are protests almost daily across Canada on numerous issues - check them out

But one example -all military hospitals are now  closed  - by which if a modern day veteran wants long term care -they must apply to their province for a bed at a "community hospital" -in competition with a brick layer. In effect veterans are now a provincial responsibility for long term care- not federal.

For further info -start with www.natoveterans.org




This is but one of many ways the modern day veteran has been let down by Federal Government.


----------

